# A little help! (Or maybe a lot...)



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey everyone. I've got a few questions about Portugal.

I am Portuguese (yet left the country when I was 11) and am studying in Scotland and have had the intention of going to Spain after graduating. However, seeing the crisis unravel in Spain, I am now reconsidering going back to my home country. I am considering living in the Algarve, yet I don't know much of it.

As I speak Portuguese, German and English, I'd like to know where the areas with most expats are in the Algarve, to increase my chances of getting employed as an optometrist.

So, I have a few questions...

1. How is the property market doing? I imagine the prices aren't falling down like in Spain, but surely prices there aren't going up?

2. What do you reckon the job situation is like for me?

3. How does the cost of living compare to Britain?

4. Has anyone bought a car in Spain and brought it over to Portugal? I know car prices in PT are outrageous!

I suspect I'll think of more questions as the thread progresses.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

With your languages you limit your chance of employment just looking at Algarve, you should consider any position you might be offered, but first you would need to get your qualifications ratified in Portugal
1. Prices are dropping but you'd be very unlikly to get a mortgage
2. Same as everyone else bad
3. Lower but so are wages but taxes higher
4. You wouldn't be able to do it, firstly you need to comply with Spains buying requirements and secondly you wouldn't qualify for ISV relief because of not owning vehicle for required time.


----------

